# Friday the 13th 2009 Trailer



## Desecrated (Aug 21, 2008)

It's a remake, with a running jason....


----------



## Despised_0515 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'd watch it


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 21, 2008)

I kinda dig the idea of a running Jason, at least they're doing ...something...new...ish.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 21, 2008)

You're all heathens!!!


----------



## Mattayus (Aug 21, 2008)

ah fuck it man, the days of a serial killer who can catch up with a car even though he's walking very slowly are well and truly over, thank fuck! it worked in the 70's. let it stay that way. same with old zombie movies. it's all well and good to be a traditionalist about these things, but eventually ppl have to try something new!


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 21, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> ah fuck it man, the days of a serial killer who can catch up with a car even though he's walking very slowly are well and truly over, thank fuck! it worked in the 70's. let it stay that way. same with old zombie movies. it's all well and good to be a traditionalist about these things, but eventually ppl have to try something new!



I'm all for trying new things, but not to an already established brand. The running zombies in 28 days later was great, but the running zombies in the day of the dead remake was heresy. 
Running serial killers belongs in Texas chainsaw massacre, slow walking killers in F13TH.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 21, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I'm all for trying new things, but not to an already established brand. The running zombies in 28 days later was great, but the running zombies in the day of the dead remake was heresy.
> Running serial killers belongs in Texas chainsaw massacre, slow walking killers in F13TH.



Remakes themselves are heresy.

No one rewrites books, no one repaints pictures, so why the fuck do hack directors feel like they have to remake classic horror films? Get your own fucking ideas you leeches.

They're remaking "Child's Play" as well, why? It doesn't need to be remade. And the one that's really pissed me off, and I mean REALLY pissed me off, is they're also remaking Alfred Hitchcock's "The Birds". 

Michael Bay is the fucking antichrist, he is producing this, "The Birds" and a remake of "A Nightmare on Elm Street".


----------



## Randy (Aug 21, 2008)

Running Jason? False.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 21, 2008)

Running just ruins it!


----------



## Alex-D33 (Aug 21, 2008)

It's about time  Call me a sicko.. but I like gore films.

+ Jason is one  mofo


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 21, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> Remakes themselves are heresy.
> 
> No one rewrites books, no one repaints pictures, so why the fuck do hack directors feel like they have to remake classic horror films? Get your own fucking ideas you leeches.
> 
> ...


The old F13's were all startlingly bad movies. Mr. Bay is a retard and will fuck the new one up beyond all belief. I don't mind remakes, Zombie's "Halloween" was awesome, as well as the "Texas Chainsaw" franchise. A remade Child's Play huh? That's fucking lame!!! If someone is going to remake something, at least make it better with more gore and cruelty. The newer movies tend to depict torture, agony and fear much better than the older ones, which is nice. It is not like they are remaking Citizen Kane here, people!!!


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 21, 2008)

This can't be a remake of the original Friday the 13th because Jason wasn't the killer in that movie.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm kinda tired of Jason.............


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 21, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> This can't be a remake of the original Friday the 13th because Jason wasn't the killer in that movie.


Nana Visitor is playing his mother in this new one.

Friday the 13th (2009)


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 22, 2008)

Josh Lawson said:


> The old F13's were all startlingly bad movies. Mr. Bay is a retard and will fuck the new one up beyond all belief. I don't mind remakes, Zombie's "Halloween" was awesome, as well as the "Texas Chainsaw" franchise. A remade Child's Play huh? That's fucking lame!!! If someone is going to remake something, at least make it better with more gore and cruelty. The newer movies tend to depict torture, agony and fear much better than the older ones, which is nice. It is not like they are remaking Citizen Kane here, people!!!



I haven't seen Rob Zombie's "Halloween" yet but I do want to because it looked promising from what I saw 

I agree a lot of the old "Friday the 13th" series were bad, but that's another thing horror as a genre suffers from...franchise milking  I mean F13 had 9 sequels to the original when they ended on Jason X and then a cross over ("Freddie Vs Jason"). "Nightmare on Elm Street" had 6 sequels to its original...I think as well as the aforemention cross over and now a remake coming in 2010 I think it was. People need to leave horror alone until they have some original ideas. That's why I think Europe and Asia are turning out the best contemporary horror movies. Asia especially has the originality factor nailed.

The "Dawn of the Dead" remake was quite cool as well, I did enjoy that 

Remaking "The Birds" really bugs me. As you probably know (you seem to know you're stuff on horror) Alfred Hitchcock was the 'Master of Suspense' no one could build tension or create an atmosphere better than him, and I'd say that's still true with todays film makers. It's disappointing to see the guy who directed "Vertical Limit" attached to direct it


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 22, 2008)

Josh Lawson said:


> The old F13's were all startlingly bad movies. Mr. Bay is a retard and will fuck the new one up beyond all belief. I don't mind remakes, Zombie's "Halloween" was awesome, as well as the "Texas Chainsaw" franchise. A remade Child's Play huh? That's fucking lame!!! If someone is going to remake something, at least make it better with more gore and cruelty. The newer movies tend to depict torture, agony and fear much better than the older ones, which is nice. It is not like they are remaking Citizen Kane here, people!!!



O wow. Okay I'm going to try and keep this short. 

The F13 was good movies when they came, the first 4-5 at least, the special effects was pretty groundbreaking, the mix of suspense and gore was important for the evolution off horror, and the scores that Manfredini did was really top notch. 
I can understand that people think that F13 isn't as good as citizen kane from a dramaturgic point of view, but considering the budget and the time they were made, they are incredible important for the horrorgenre, and I don't even like slasher movies  



I can't personally understand the remake on Halloween and TCM, both movies are still good and didn't need to be remade. IMO


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 22, 2008)

Nerina said:


> I'm kinda tired of Jason.............



hahahahahaha, boyfriend pwned.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 22, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> hahahahahaha, boyfriend pwned.



I didn't even catch that 


NICE!!



Might I add that Rob Zombie might be the only one who should be allowed to do remakes, the Halloween remake was rather good and tied the story together very well.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 22, 2008)

I really enjoyed Black Christmas as well. I realize the significance of the f13 movies on horror, I just think that first two Phantasms and Halloweens are still very good today. F13 is basically unwatchable, and the movies get worse and worse as the 80's dragged on. However, Halloween 3 is one of the most terrible movies I have ever had the displeasure to behold, 4 and 5 were also flaming turds. Some remakes where amazing, like Herzog's Nasferatu Nosferatu: Phantom der Nacht (1979) and The cabinet of Dr. Caligari The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari (2005) these remakes of classic silent film are really worth reexamining the past, in a more watchable format.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 22, 2008)

Josh Lawson said:


> I really enjoyed Black Christmas as well. I realize the significance of the f13 movies on horror, I just think that first two Phantasms and Halloweens are still very good today. F13 is basically unwatchable, and the movies get worse and worse as the 80's dragged on. However, Halloween 3 is one of the most terrible movies I have ever had the displeasure to behold, 4 and 5 were also flaming turds. Some remakes where amazing, like Herzog's Nasferatu Nosferatu: Phantom der Nacht (1979) and The cabinet of Dr. Caligari The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari (2005) these remakes of classic silent film are really worth reexamining the past, in a more watchable format.



we will not get along hahaahhahahahaha.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 22, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> we will not get along hahaahhahahahaha.


Why do you say that? Did you see these two movies?


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 22, 2008)

Josh Lawson said:


> Why do you say that? Did you see these two movies?



Yes


----------



## GH0STrider (Aug 30, 2008)

Robert englund better return in the nightmare on elm street remake, honestly I don't see the need to remake such classics. I think even with modern day technology the movies stand no chance to be as good or even equally good as their respective originals. And fucking with the persona of the characters, especially ones that have been so established with nearly a dozen sequals, is ridiculous.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Aug 30, 2008)

GH0STrider said:


> Robert englund better return in the nightmare on elm street remake, honestly I don't see the need to remake such classics. I think even with modern day technology the movies stand no chance to be as good or even equally good as their respective originals. And fucking with the persona of the characters, especially ones that have been so established with nearly a dozen sequals, is ridiculous.



normally I would agree, until I saw Rob Zombie's remake of Halloween. I freakin' loved that movie 

I'm looking forward to this but I'm not going insane either. Halloween was always better then Friday the 13th... I didn't see halloween as an exact remake so much as it a different perception of the same story. Mike Myer's character in Rob Zombies remake is really really cool IMO.


----------



## GH0STrider (Aug 30, 2008)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> normally I would agree, until I saw Rob Zombie's remake of Halloween. I freakin' loved that movie
> 
> I'm looking forward to this but I'm not going insane either. Halloween was always better then Friday the 13th... I didn't see halloween as an exact remake so much as it a different perception of the same story. Mike Myer's character in Rob Zombies remake is really really cool IMO.



But the thing about Halloween is there was room to make it bloodier and add more gore. The original was built more on scaring you with the story that scaring you with gore. Rob was able to do both. A nightmare on elm street for example was pretty damn bloody in it's own right. I don't see where you can go from there.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 30, 2008)

GH0STrider said:


> But the thing about Halloween is there was room to make it bloodier and add more gore. The original was built more on scaring you with the story that scaring you with gore. Rob was able to do both. A nightmare on elm street for example was pretty damn bloody in it's own right. I don't see where you can go from there.



You can make a good trailer and you'll probably be able to lure some kids into buying a ticket since they've never heard of Nightmare anyway. 
And of course add what all horror movies need, CGI and a nu-metal soundtrack so that you can sell the soundtrack separately and make an extra buck there.


----------



## FYP666 (Aug 30, 2008)

You know, i don't mind that Jason's running. He must have been working out his legs for all these years, good for him


----------



## Nerina (Aug 30, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> hahahahahaha, boyfriend pwned.








Zepp88 said:


> I didn't even catch that
> 
> 
> NICE!!



Well, I threw it out there to see if anyone would catch it, and Des was the only one that did


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 30, 2008)

FYP666 said:


> You know, i don't mind that Jason's running. He must have been working out his legs for all these years, good for him


Remember the person running is Pamela Voorhees, not Jason at least in this movie, if it is a fairly close remake (by having Nana Visitor casted as Pamela, it appears to be).


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 30, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Well, I threw it out there to see if anyone would catch it, and Des was the only one that did



I always catch what you throw out, I hope you do the same for me.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 30, 2008)

Catchers and pitchers...kind of reminds me of some bad prison movie!!!


----------



## GH0STrider (Aug 30, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> You can make a good trailer and you'll probably be able to lure some kids into buying a ticket since they've never heard of Nightmare anyway.
> And of course add what all horror movies need, CGI and a nu-metal soundtrack so that you can sell the soundtrack separately and make an extra buck there.



very true. 



FYP666 said:


> You know, i don't mind that Jason's running. He must have been working out his legs for all these years, good for him



I mind, there is no need to drastically alter a very well established persona. there are plenty of movies that showcase killers with speed. There is no need to alter Jason, who is already a legend in horror films. His slow mentality is part of what makes the movies good.


----------



## Se7enMeister (Sep 1, 2008)

how many warehouses full of easy to kill teenagers are there?


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 1, 2008)

Se7enMeister said:


> how many warehouses full of easy to kill teenagers are there?



at least 27 more.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Sep 2, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> That's why I think Europe and Asia are turning out the best contemporary horror movies. Asia especially has the originality factor nailed.



You know, I find a lot of Asian horrors these days are as unoriginal as any Hollywood effort you could mention. A hell of a lot of them are just a bland copy of what's come before, just following a theme of "haunted object" (Which could be a haunted phone, camera, musical instrument, tree, even a haunted pair of shoes) and "scary dead girl with long hair" over and over again.

Don't get me wrong, some of the greatest horror films of all time have come from Asia, and there's still great ones being produced, but in the wake of the popularity of Ring, there's been so many cash-ins, it's unreal.


----------

